# The new directory is here



## Richelle (Jun 19, 2018)

its Christmas in June!  After four years we finally have a new directory!!!

Seriously though. It’s about darn time. I’m tired of having to help people connect the dots. I know I’m not the only one.   Go to the website, and the link is on the main page that says “Your 2018-2019 directory is here”.

You can also get it at:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/

Update:
On July 18th, you can order a physical copy online.  The first copy is free, but subsequent copies will incur a fee.  They have not said what that fee is yet.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you. Nice to have posts that relate to our Wyndham ownership.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 19, 2018)

Unless it's just me, when I go to download the PDF version it actually gives me the supplement from 4/20/17 instead of the newest directory. I've emailed their web support, so for the time being expect to only be able to view the online version of the directory.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 19, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> Unless it's just me, when I go to download the PDF version it actually gives me the supplement from 4/20/17 instead of the newest directory. I've emailed their web support, so for the time being expect to only be able to view the online version of the supplement.


I have the same issue.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 19, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> Unless it's just me, when I go to download the PDF version it actually gives me the supplement from 4/20/17 instead of the newest directory. I've emailed their web support, so for the time being expect to only be able to view the online version of the supplement.





Richelle said:


> I have the same issue.


I clicked on the link in the OP and get the directory


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 19, 2018)

Braindead said:


> I clicked on the link in the OP and get the directory



The online nxtbook version is fine. It's when you try to click the link in the nxtbook version to download it to your desktop (or phone, I've tried both), the downloaded PDF is not the new directory but the supplement from last year.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 19, 2018)

paxsarah said:


> The online nxtbook version is fine. It's when you try to click the link in the nxtbook version to download it to your desktop (or phone, I've tried both), the downloaded PDF is not the new directory but the supplement from last year.



How very Wyndham of them!


----------



## Braindead (Jun 19, 2018)

A couple of things I noticed browsing through

Domestic Partners were added to contract transfers keeping developer status. Wonder how many will try that when your talking $100k plus initial purchase price

Presidential Reserve resale contracts under 1 million points points lose all PR benefits except ARP at home resort.


----------



## Crafty71 (Jun 19, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> How very Wyndham of them!


I think I just found my new favorite expression...!!

I wonder if "Wyndham" will replace SNAFU as an expression among timeshare owners....

Cheers!


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 19, 2018)

Braindead said:


> A couple of things I noticed browsing through
> 
> Domestic Partners were added to contract transfers keeping developer status. Wonder how many will try that when your talking $100k plus initial purchase price
> 
> Presidential Reserve resale contracts under 1 million points points lose all benefits except ARP at home resort.



Wow. Those are quite impactful changes. The PR benefits change is a huge take away.  Wyndham loves unilaterally removing rights of ownership.  It doesn’t seem that should be legal.  It’s not ethical.


----------



## Braindead (Jun 19, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Wow. Those are quite impactful changes. The PR benefits change is a huge take away.  Wyndham loves unilaterally removing rights of ownership.  It doesn’t seem that should be legal.  It’s not ethical.


In reading again it maybe on all PR contracts under 1 million points even a direct purchase lose all PR benefits except ARP at home resort.
You have to have atleast 1 million points to get PR benefits outside of ARP at home resort


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone know if we can request a hard copy for a fee or something?  I'll give Wyndham a call later this afternoon if nobody knows the answer.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 19, 2018)

A lot of areas state there may possibly change so it leaves a lot of questions about rental of points plus exiting the trust raised more.  At least with the new verbage interpretations may be more confining or exclusive. On domestic others added to spousal. Children etc was in the previous directory .


Braindead said:


> A couple of things I noticed browsing through
> 
> Domestic Partners were added to contract transfers keeping developer status. Wonder how many will try that when your talking $100k plus initial purchase price
> 
> Presidential Reserve resale contracts under 1 million points points lose all PR benefits except ARP at home resort.


----------



## CCdad (Jun 19, 2018)

Braindead said:


> A couple of things I noticed browsing through
> 
> Domestic Partners were added to contract transfers keeping developer status. Wonder how many will try that when your talking $100k plus initial purchase price
> 
> Presidential Reserve resale contracts under 1 million points points lose all PR benefits except ARP at home resort.



It seems to be worded similar to those who are grandfathered VIP, but they sell one or more of their developer contracts.  They lose VIP status if their qualifying developer purchased contract points drop below the grandfathered amount (Gold - 500k, Silver - 300K).  So if a developer purchased PR member for any reason drops belows 1Mn qualifying PR contract points, they lose all but home resort ARP for months 12-14 with respect the remaining PR contracts in their account.

So if you acquire via resale a 1 million point PR contract (say at Bonnet Creek, a 1.28 Mn point PR contract that was recently sold on Ebay), you lose only some of the benefits like Registry Collection, etc.? It seems a bit muddy ... because you'd still own 1 Mn PR points in suite(s) at a PR resort.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 19, 2018)

BDMX2 said:


> Anyone know if we can request a hard copy for a fee or something?  I'll give Wyndham a call later this afternoon if nobody knows the answer.



After July 18th, you can order one online for free.  Any subsequent requests for one will incur a fee, but they have not said how much it will be.


----------



## BDMX2 (Jun 19, 2018)

Richelle said:


> After July 18th, you can order one online for free.  Any subsequent requests for one will incur a fee, but they have not said how much it will be.



Thanks!


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 19, 2018)

It has been $19/booking. I used to could do 4 or 5 the same day for $19 but no longer. I have 5 free with silver VIP. 


BDMX2 said:


> Thanks!


----------



## skotrla (Jun 19, 2018)

You can now book Prime reservations >90 days out that are 5 or 6 days (previous was 3,4,7) and with check-in any day of the week - nice bit of flexibility added.  Not sure about about ARP reservations - are they still 3,4,7 days on specific resort check-in days?

-Scott


----------



## Braindead (Jun 19, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> It has been $19/booking. I used to could do 4 or 5 the same day for $19 but no longer. I have 5 free with silver VIP.


I love it!!
All very true facts !! Just a little off topic!! I’ll take it over the other ones nonsense!!


----------



## Richelle (Jun 19, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> It has been $19/booking. I used to could do 4 or 5 the same day for $19 but no longer. I have 5 free with silver VIP.


Huh?  I had to re-read that. Not sure if you are talking about the new resort directory (the topic of this thread), reservation transactions, or guest certificates. Reservation transactions cost $19 if you run out. Silver VIP and non-VIP get 1 per 77,000 points you own. I guess if you have 400,000 points you would have five, but not all silver get five. Some silver owners get 6 or 7. Silver owners that has resale contracts along with their retail contracts get more then that. You don’t have a set number because you are Silver VIP. However Silver VIP gets five guests certificates, so maybe you were referring to those?


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 19, 2018)

skotrla said:


> You can now book Prime reservations >90 days out that are 5 or 6 days (previous was 3,4,7) and with check-in any day of the week - nice bit of flexibility added.  Not sure about about ARP reservations - are they still 3,4,7 days on specific resort check-in days?
> 
> -Scott



We've been able to do that since the "Great Website/Rules Change Kurfuffle of April/May 2017".


----------



## skotrla (Jun 20, 2018)

schoolmarm said:


> We've been able to do that since the "Great Website/Rules Change Kurfuffle of April/May 2017".



Thanks, I saw the removal of check-in date requirements but not the removal of the 3,4,7 night reservation requirement in the 2017 supplement.

-Scott


----------



## Braindead (Jun 20, 2018)

With the new directory coming out
I don’t see any changes in the rules coming for quite awhile.
It’s been a year since the new rules and Voyager were implemented.
I would say that was Wyndhams probation period for both.


----------



## kaljor (Jun 20, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> It has been $19/booking. I used to could do 4 or 5 the same day for $19 but no longer. I have 5 free with silver VIP.



I thought that prior to May of last year when the big changes took effect you could make multiple reservations in one day for only one Reservation Transaction, but the fee at that time was $39.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 20, 2018)

Interesting note in the new directory is there are 500,000 members and updates Bragg about over one million but I did note that Presidential Reserve are for ones who bought from Wyndham developer. On the question of $19 vs $39 for transaction cost one $19 was online the other$39  was by phone.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

Question regarding PR benefits:

In prior books, the PR benefits (but not the VIP benefits) would transfer upon resale.  Am I missing something that the new directory implies that PR benefits do NOT transfer upon resale now?  Or is simply the PR benefits for contracts less than one million?  Any observations will be helpful.

Thanks in advance,
Wes


----------



## Braindead (Jun 22, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Question regarding PR benefits:
> 
> In prior books, the PR benefits (but not the VIP benefits) would transfer upon resale.  Am I missing something that the new directory implies that PR benefits do NOT transfer upon resale now?  Or is simply the PR benefits for contracts less than one million?  Any observations will be helpful.
> 
> ...


The way I read it that’s it for all contracts under 1 million points. At the start of eligibility it states at least one million PR points in a SINGLE contract but then it becomes muddy water. I think a resale PR contract with at least one million points will get all benefits except The Registry Collection and VIP benefits. In order to get the VIP benefits you will already need to be Platinum.

I don’t think it’s very clear on at least one million points in a single contract even if you bought as a developer purchase.


----------



## Jimag (Jun 22, 2018)

Isn't Presidential Reserve a deeded right not an administrative benefit?


----------



## Richelle (Jun 22, 2018)

Jimag said:


> Isn't Presidential Reserve a deeded right not an administrative benefit?


It is, which is why resale still gets ARP, but the other benefits can change.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 22, 2018)

CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve Eligibility The CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve product and benefits are available to CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Members who have purchased and continue to own within one contract (i) an ownership interest in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s), or an Ownership interest at a Presidential Reserve Resort with an Assigned Use Right to occupy a Presidential Reserve Suite(s), with a minimum allocation of 1,000,000 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points; or (ii) a minimum allocation of 1,000,000 Presidential Reserve points in a Club that owns an ownership interest in, or an Assigned Use Right to occupy, a Presidential Reserve Suite(s). Only points associated with ownership interests purchased directly from Wyndham Vacation Resorts or its affiliates, or acquired from an Immediate Relative*, are eligible for full CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve benefits. In the event that a CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve Member’s ownership interest or Assigned Use Right in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s) totals less than 1,000,000 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points, Member will no longer be eligible to receive benefits under the Presidential Reserve program. Benefits shall be limited to Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) bookings in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s) at Member’s “home” resort from 14 to 12 months prior to check-in date, and benefits available to Member under the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus program based upon the number of points owned. Any such reservations made during the ARP window may not exceed the total point value of the Member’s Presidential Reserve ownership interest or Assigned Use Right in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s). Such CLUB WYNDHAM® Presidential Reserve 233 Members will no longer be eligible to receive the following Presidential Reserve Member benefits: (i) exclusive access to available Presidential Reserve Suites at resorts other than their “home” resort from 12 to 10 months prior to the check-in date; (ii) access to the Privileged Reserve Period for Presidential Reserve Suites from 10 months to 1 month prior to the check-in date; (iii) exchange privileges through The Registry Collection®; and (iv) such other benefits that may be added to the Presidential Reserve program from time to time. Member’s VIP ownership level will be dependent upon the total number of points owned that meet the eligibility requirements for the VIP program. Such Members will continue to pay maintenance fees in accordance with the governing documents of their “home” resort and program fees associated with the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus program. *“Immediate Relative” currently includes parents, spouses, domestic partners, siblings, children and grandchildren.


----------



## Jimag (Jun 22, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve Eligibility The CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve product and benefits are available to CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Members who have purchased and continue to own within one contract (i) an ownership interest in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s), or an Ownership interest at a Presidential Reserve Resort with an Assigned Use Right to occupy a Presidential Reserve Suite(s), with a minimum allocation of 1,000,000 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points; or (ii) a minimum allocation of 1,000,000 Presidential Reserve points in a Club that owns an ownership interest in, or an Assigned Use Right to occupy, a Presidential Reserve Suite(s). Only points associated with ownership interests purchased directly from Wyndham Vacation Resorts or its affiliates, or acquired from an Immediate Relative*, are eligible for full CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve benefits. In the event that a CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve Member’s ownership interest or Assigned Use Right in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s) totals less than 1,000,000 CLUB WYNDHAM Plus points, Member will no longer be eligible to receive benefits under the Presidential Reserve program. Benefits shall be limited to Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) bookings in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s) at Member’s “home” resort from 14 to 12 months prior to check-in date, and benefits available to Member under the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus program based upon the number of points owned. Any such reservations made during the ARP window may not exceed the total point value of the Member’s Presidential Reserve ownership interest or Assigned Use Right in a Presidential Reserve Suite(s). Such CLUB WYNDHAM® Presidential Reserve 233 Members will no longer be eligible to receive the following Presidential Reserve Member benefits: (i) exclusive access to available Presidential Reserve Suites at resorts other than their “home” resort from 12 to 10 months prior to the check-in date; (ii) access to the Privileged Reserve Period for Presidential Reserve Suites from 10 months to 1 month prior to the check-in date; (iii) exchange privileges through The Registry Collection®; and (iv) such other benefits that may be added to the Presidential Reserve program from time to time. Member’s VIP ownership level will be dependent upon the total number of points owned that meet the eligibility requirements for the VIP program. Such Members will continue to pay maintenance fees in accordance with the governing documents of their “home” resort and program fees associated with the CLUB WYNDHAM Plus program. *“Immediate Relative” currently includes parents, spouses, domestic partners, siblings, children and grandchildren.


So, it seems the only certainty in the Presidential Reserve program is ARP in PR units, everything else is subject to Wyndham's whim.  Is that your read of it?


----------



## Jimag (Jun 22, 2018)

In other words, resale of a 1,000,000 point PR deed or contract conveys ARP rights in PR units and no other PR benefits?


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

The prior directory stated specifically that purchase of an existing PR contract from a non- "immediate Relative" via resale would retain PR benefits except for Exchange and Concierge via the Registry Collection and VIP benefits.  

As I read the new directory, The new list of excluded benefits is a HUGE impact on those of us who either have purchased or are looking to purchase resale PR contracts.  Specifically, it does not allow the ARP to extend to other PR resorts at the 12 month mark.  I have been able to use my resale PR contract to reserve PR units at other resorts starting at the twelve month mark.  That right of ownership appears to have been unilaterally removed.  Sad day.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

Jimag said:


> In other words, resale of a 1,000,000 point PR deed or contract conveys ARP rights in PR units and no other PR benefits?



That is the way I am reading it.  I dearly hope I am wrong.


----------



## Jimag (Jun 22, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> That is the way I am reading it.  I dearly hope I am wrong.


I think ARP at the home property is a deeded PR right and everything else is like a VIP/administrative benefit for PR owners and like VIP benefits they are subject to being modified by Wyndham at will.  Correct me, if I am wrong.


----------



## CCdad (Jun 22, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> The prior directory stated specifically that purchase of an existing PR contract from a non- "immediate Relative" via resale would retain PR benefits except for Exchange and Concierge via the Registry Collection and VIP benefits.
> 
> As I read the new directory, The new list of excluded benefits is a HUGE impact on those of us who either have purchased or are looking to purchase resale PR contracts.  Specifically, it does not allow the ARP to extend to other PR resorts at the 12 month mark.  I have been able to use my resale PR contract to reserve PR units at other resorts starting at the twelve month mark.  That right of ownership appears to have been unilaterally removed.  Sad day.



You also risk that from 10-12 months any other developer purchased PR owner can use the Guaranteed Access Period to book up the remaining PR units at your "resale" acquired home resort.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow, that drops PR contracts value down to the same level as non-PR contracts, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 22, 2018)

Jimag said:


> I think ARP at the home property is a deeded PR right and everything else is like a VIP/administrative benefit for PR owners and like VIP benefits they are subject to being modified by Wyndham at will.  Correct me, if I am wrong.



Theoretically, couldn’t they take away the ability to use those PR points at any other resort regardless of the reservation window? The points are deeded property to a resort.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Theoretically, couldn’t they take away the ability to use those PR points at any other resort regardless of the reservation window? The points are deeded property to a resort.



That is essentially what they have done.


----------



## CCdad (Jun 22, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Theoretically, couldn’t they take away the ability to use those PR points at any other resort regardless of the reservation window? The points are deeded property to a resort.



I don't think so, but I'd like to read a recent PR developer contract to be sure.  My understanding is that the inventory designated as PR is still part of Club Wyndham Plus Program and the usage rights in the inventory pursuant to the trust agreement allows for the cross booking of the respective inventories set aside for each of the respective owners. 

To the extent all future contracts make reference to usage rights being subject to the rules published in the Member's directory, then they can change whatever they want.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 22, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> That is essentially what they have done.


No, they can currently use them for PR inventory at other resorts for now in the standard reservation window for PR.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

Richelle said:


> No, they can currently use them for PR inventory at other resorts for now in the standard reservation window for PR.



Not anymore. . . According to the new directory one of the PR rights surrendered now upon resale is "access to the Privileged Reserve Period for Presidential Reserve Suites from 10 months to 1 month prior to the check-in date."  That means I cannot use them for PR inventory at other resorts until 30 days prior to check in. . . huge loss to a resale PR owner/buyer.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 22, 2018)

CCdad said:


> I don't think so, but I'd like to read a recent PR developer contract to be sure.  My understanding is that the inventory designated as PR is still part of Club Wyndham Plus Program and the usage rights in the inventory pursuant to the trust agreement allows for the cross booking of the respective inventories set aside for each of the respective owners.
> 
> To the extent all future contracts make reference to usage rights being subject to the rules published in the Member's directory, then they can change whatever they want.




Trust rules can be changed. I know there are laws that govern what can be changed and how. I just don’t know what they can, or cannot do. My point is, they can still do things to further reduce the value of PR resale. Furthermore, they could potentially do the same with regular resale contracts to. Take away the ability to exchange their points to book other resorts. They cannot take away ARP, but I don’t doubt that they could make things a lot more difficult for all of us. I’m not trying to adopt a “Stop complaining, it could be worse”
attitude. I’m legitimately asking if they can do it. As I mentioned, trust laws can be changed, but what can they not take away and why. I don’t know that we can answer that without a contract and/or real estate lawyer.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 22, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Not anymore. . . According to the new directory one of the PR rights surrendered now upon resale is "access to the Privileged Reserve Period for Presidential Reserve Suites from 10 months to 1 month prior to the check-in date."  That means I cannot use them for PR inventory at other resorts until 30 days prior to check in. . . huge loss to a resale PR owner/buyer.


Would you mind checking if you can?  I don’t doubt you. I am just curious if they are actually enforcing that now or if their system is not set up to deny you that ability.


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 22, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Would you mind checking if you can?  I don’t doubt you. I am just curious if they are actually enforcing that now or if their system is not set up to deny you that ability.



I will PM you.


----------



## CCdad (Jun 22, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Trust rules can be changed. I know there are laws that govern what can be changed and how. I just don’t know what they can, or cannot do. My point is, they can still do things to further reduce the value of PR resale. Furthermore, they could potentially do the same with regular resale contracts to. Take away the ability to exchange their points to book other resorts. They cannot take away ARP, but I don’t doubt that they could make things a lot more difficult for all of us. I’m not trying to adopt a “Stop complaining, it could be worse”
> attitude. I’m legitimately asking if they can do it. As I mentioned, trust laws can be changed, but what can they not take away and why. I don’t know that we can answer that without a contract and/or real estate lawyer.



I agree that trust rules can change. 

But the whole Club Wyndham Plus Program is built on the rule "today" - that from 10 months to 1 day in advance, all Club Wyndham Plus Program available inventory except "Privileged Reservation Period" PR units can be cross booked by any other Wyndham points owner.  Take that rule away and the system will eventually collapse.  Many deeded rights will be worthless unless the "all points are equal at 10 months" out rule is maintained.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 23, 2018)

Richelle said:


> They cannot take away ARP,


Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) is a Club Guideline.  I do not think it is a deeded right (check your deed(s) and the referenced documents for any mention of ARP).  Wyndham must intend to maintain ARP for UDI memberships, because they created Club Wyndham Access as an alternative that has 13 month ARP at most all resorts rather than just declare 13 month ARP for all memberships at all resorts.

There are many things that some people think are deeded rights with a Club Wyndham ownership that are only Club Guidelines.  Check the deeds and referenced documents versus the Club Guidelines.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 23, 2018)

CO skier said:


> Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) is a Club Guideline.  I do not think it is a deeded right (check your deed(s) and the referenced documents for any mention of ARP).  Wyndham must intend to maintain ARP for UDI memberships, because they created Club Wyndham Access as an alternative that has 13 month ARP at most all resorts rather than just declare 13 month ARP for all memberships at all resorts.
> 
> There are many things that some people think are deeded rights with a Club Wyndham ownership that are only Club Guidelines.  Check the deeds and referenced documents versus the Club Guidelines.




The points you own are tied to inventory at the resort you own.  It’s actual real estate. They cannot take away your right to use it. My deed states my points are assigned to units number and list each unit number. With that said, they can limit you to booking just those units and not all of them.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 23, 2018)

CCdad said:


> I agree that trust rules can change.
> 
> But the whole Club Wyndham Plus Program is built on the rule "today" - that from 10 months to 1 day in advance, all Club Wyndham Plus Program available inventory except "Privileged Reservation Period" PR units can be cross booked by any other Wyndham points owner.  Take that rule away and the system will eventually collapse.  Many deeded rights will be worthless unless the "all points are equal at 10 months" out rule is maintained.




I agree it would be a very bad move on Wyndham’s part to take away exchange rights for resale contracts in an effort to force people to buy retail if they want exchange rights. A lot of people who buy in, cannot afford or refuse to buy something for 10’a of thousands of dollars. Sure, some may change their mind if they have no other options, but others would just move to a different timeshare system.


----------



## Jimag (Jun 23, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Theoretically, couldn’t they take away the ability to use those PR points at any other resort regardless of the reservation window? The points are deeded property to a resort.


I have no doubt that it would be Wyndham's position that they could take away resale PR exchange rights because they are programmatic benefits not deeded rights, however, I think a good argument may be made that deeded rights to occupy PR units imply full rights to participate in any program Wyndham establishes for PR owners without regard to whether ownership is direct or resale.  Moreover, CCdad and Richelle raise an even better argument that it is not in Wyndham's interest to diminish the value of PR ownership.  This makes the language in the new directory hard to understand from any perspective.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 28, 2018)

Richelle said:


> The points you own are tied to inventory at the resort you own.  It’s actual real estate. They cannot take away your right to use it. My deed states my points are assigned to units number and list each unit number. With that said, they can limit you to booking just those units and not all of them.


Your UDI points are just like mine.  They do not guarantee a certain week in a certain unit (converted weeks excepted).  (Think of them as Floating Points).  They do not guarantee Advance Reservation Priority.  They do not guarantee anything but a certain number of points in the Club Wyndham program.  And all the rules in the Club Wyndham program are determined by Wyndham and can change at any time.  That these points represent "Real Estate" is a mirage created by the county recording.  We own points in Club Wyndham pure and simple; we do not own any real estate.


----------



## skotrla (Jun 28, 2018)

CO skier said:


> Your UDI points are just like mine.  They do not guarantee a certain week in a certain unit (converted weeks excepted).  (Think of them as Floating Points).  They do not guarantee Advance Reservation Priority.  They do not guarantee anything but a certain number of points in the Club Wyndham program.  And all the rules in the Club Wyndham program are determined by Wyndham and can change at any time.  That these points represent "Real Estate" is a mirage created by the county recording.  We own points in Club Wyndham pure and simple; we do not own any real estate.



If you have 1/1,000,000 UDI in some pool of real estate, you own real estate.  Unlike a fixed week, the deed doesn't guarantee use of that real estate.

-Scott


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 9, 2018)

Richelle said:


> its Christmas in June!  After four years we finally have a new directory!!!
> 
> Seriously though. It’s about darn time. I’m tired of having to help people connect the dots. I know I’m not the only one.   Go to the website, and the link is on the main page that says “Your 2018-2019 directory is here”.
> 
> ...


Can we get this added to the sticky or is it already there and I missed it?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> Can we get this added to the sticky or is it already there and I missed it?



I saw that it was NOT there yesterday, and I agree it makes sense to update the sticky.  

How has access to do that?  I know I don't.  Moderator maybe?


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 9, 2018)

I had to post this:


----------



## regatta333 (Jul 18, 2018)

I do not see a way to order a hard copy of the directory.  Has anyone done it?


----------



## GT1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I just called the regular member services number and ordered mine. Don't see a button to order one via the website.  But, I have to laugh, though. In this day and age, Wyndham still acts like a dinosaur. They tell me that it could be 4 weeks before I get the directory - I said, what?!?!  The Rep says, "Well, it says here that you should receive it n 15-20 business days, and that's 4 weeks."  Sure enough, but still eminently laughable at the slow pace.  
BTW, no date yet on an Owner's meeting ...


----------



## sharetimer (Jul 18, 2018)

I couldn't find anywhere in the directory where the new "Points Protection" program is mentioned. I thought the new program was accounted before the new directory came out.

Is the new directory already obsolete?


----------



## sharetimer (Jul 18, 2018)

announced not accounted. sorry for the typo


----------



## kaljor (Jul 18, 2018)

sharetimer said:


> I couldn't find anywhere in the directory where the new "Points Protection" program is mentioned. I thought the new program was accounted before the new directory came out.



Well I just ran a search for "points protection" in the downloaded PDF and nothing was found.  So I assume it's not there.  I don't know if you're just curious or if you wanted to read about it.  If it's the latter, the program is described here:

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/points-protection.page?


----------



## sharetimer (Jul 19, 2018)

kaljor said:


> Well I just ran a search for "points protection" in the downloaded PDF and nothing was found.  So I assume it's not there.  I don't know if you're just curious or if you wanted to read about it.  If it's the latter, the program is described here:
> 
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/points-protection.page?



Thanks. I had previously done the same search on my downloaded directory.

Was simply pointing out the irony that the points protection program is not mentioned in the directory, even though the points protection program was announced before the new directory was published. How long would it have taken to update the directory? Where's the coordination?

So the brand new directory is already not the "one-stop" for all program rules and benefits. Then again, I recall a certain new reservation system being launched when hardly anything worked ... So I guess we shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 19, 2018)

sharetimer said:


> So the brand new directory is already not the "one-stop" for all program rules and benefits.



How very Wyndham of them.


----------

